# Spaced coil on RM2 - Popping and Spitting



## Silver

Hi fellow Reonauts

I decided to do something slightly different with my routine coil on my RM2 for my Reo Mini

I spaced the wraps a bit instead of compressing them.





*VERDICT - it pops and spits like a rattlesnake and spitting cobra put together!! *

*WHAT I LEARNT - compressed coils are far more refined and more to my liking.*

More details

the first toot after its standing for a bit lets off a gigantic pop. I got such a fright once I nearly dropped my beloved Reo Mini. It calms down a bit with a few toots - but is still vicious and noisy. Far from stealthy
If you fire it without putting your mouth on the drip tip it looks like a steam train that's a bit confused. Small puffs of vapour come out of the airhole and drip tip periodically.
You don't pinch and squeeze to get the coil glowing from the centre - but interestingly it glowed from the centre outwards from the beginning. And one or two snooker stick moves (ala @Andre) made it even better
Its 28g Kanthal, 1.5mm ID, 7 wraps - pretty much my usual Reo Mini coil - perfect for my VM Choc Mint. This spaced coil came out at 1.02 ohms.
I wicked it like I normally do, with organic cotton - not too tight, not too loose
The flavour is good - perhaps slightly less than with the compressed coil. Throat hit is definitely a bit less.
Just thought I would document and share my findings. If anyone knows why this is performing like it is, I'm all ears. Perhaps its the wicking, perhaps its the spacings that are not uniform. Not sure - but I am nearly ready to rip it out...

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Lol, great write up. I have never done a spaced coil on a mandrel so have no experience to assist. My spaced coils are done on wicking socked on a mandrel and have never had the cobra spit at me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

@Silver I've only experienced that if there is not enough wicking material that can adsorb droplets of juice on the coils.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> Lol, great write up. I have never done a spaced coil on a mandrel so have no experience to assist. My spaced coils are done on wicking socked on a mandrel and have never had the cobra spit at me.



Thanks @Andre. Boy does this cobra spit. 
I think it was @PutRid that was complaining of tingling from a Nautilus Mini - wait till he tries this 

A while back, I did the Kanthal ribbon "ugly" coil on the Ekowool - not neatly spaced but just wound around - as per @johan's method.
That was very well behaved compared to this.

I'm thinking my spacings may be too wide and maybe juice gets trapped in there somehow and spits. Or it's a cotton thing. Strangely, I know @MurderDoll likes his spaced 26g coils - I think he uses Rayon, which I doubt is any different - and he raves about his coil. But I think he is not on the RM2.

I also know that @Alex said once to me that the popping could be from not enough cotton or too much. But I did it my usual way which works perfectly on the compressed coil - so no change there. Maybe this coil needs more cotton to go up between the spacings if you know what I mean.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

johan said:


> @Silver I've only experienced that if there is not enough wicking material that can adsorb droplets of juice on the coils.



Thanks @johan - I will try rewick with a bit more - before I rip it out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Silver said:


> Hi fellow Reonauts
> 
> I decided to do something slightly different with my routine coil on my RM2 for my Reo Mini
> 
> I spaced the wraps a bit instead of compressing them.
> 
> 
> View attachment 15227
> 
> 
> *VERDICT - it pops and spits like a rattlesnake and spitting cobra put together!! *
> 
> *WHAT I LEARNT - compressed coils are far more refined and more to my liking.*
> 
> More details
> 
> the first toot after its standing for a bit lets off a gigantic pop. I got such a fright once I nearly dropped my beloved Reo Mini. It calms down a bit with a few toots - but is still vicious and noisy. Far from stealthy
> If you fire it without putting your mouth on the drip tip it looks like a steam train that's a bit confused. Small puffs of vapour come out of the airhole and drip tip periodically.
> You don't pinch and squeeze to get the coil glowing from the centre - but interestingly it glowed from the centre outwards from the beginning. And one or two snooker stick moves (ala @Andre) made it even better
> Its 28g Kanthal, 1.5mm ID, 7 wraps - pretty much my usual Reo Mini coil - perfect for my VM Choc Mint. This spaced coil came out at 1.02 ohms.
> I wicked it like I normally do, with organic cotton - not too tight, not too loose
> The flavour is good - perhaps slightly less than with the compressed coil. Throat hit is definitely a bit less.
> Just thought I would document and share my findings. If anyone knows why this is performing like it is, I'm all ears. Perhaps its the wicking, perhaps its the spacings that are not uniform. Not sure - but I am nearly ready to rip it out...



Nicely said @Silver, I'm vaping on exactly that coil, just mine is 1.0 ohms. 

It does exactly that spitting and popping. Why I don't know. But I like the vape. Even if I get a fire drop or 2 on my tong every now and then. 

I love the way you worded it, quite entertaining. Wouldn't be able to put it like that. 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

annemarievdh said:


> Nicely said @Silver, I'm vaping on exactly that coil, just mine is 1.0 ohms.
> 
> It does exactly that spitting and popping. Why I don't know. But I like the vape. Even if I get a fire drop or 2 on my tong every now and then.
> 
> I love the way you worded it, quite entertaining. Wouldn't be able to put it like that.
> 
> 
> Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor



Thanks @annemarievdh 
Different strokes for different folks! I suppose you just like it a bit more fiery and vicious 

Funny thing is - for me, the vape itself is not as good (spitting and popping aside) as a compressed coil.

I am going to try with a bit more wick material next and see if I can tame it a bit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

johan said:


> @Silver I've only experienced that if there is not enough wicking material that can adsorb droplets of juice on the coils.



I have noticed that I am getting enough puffs per squonk - about 4 or 5. As with the compressed coil. Maybe the spaced coil just needs a bit more cotton -


----------



## MurderDoll

Great write up @Silver 

My personal enjoyment spot is definitely the ugly/spaced cool. Although my spacing is quite a bit smaller than what you have on your Reo. 

What I do is wind my turns around my screwdriver. From there I pinch each end with my nails and then squeeze them together. This compresses them right down. When I let go of them they will spring out again to a perfectly spaced coil. Use pliers to pull each of the legs so they tighten on the coil to get the perfect ID. 

Wicking I have noticed that the spaced cool does require a little bit more wick due to the extra spacing. The plus side is you'll get 1 or 2 more toots before it needs squonking.

Hope this helps a bit?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Silver said:


> Thanks @annemarievdh
> Different strokes for different folks! I suppose you just like it a bit more fiery and vicious
> 
> Funny thing is - for me, the vape itself is not as good (spitting and popping aside) as a compressed coil.
> 
> I am going to try with a bit more wick material next and see if I can tame it a bit.



I've jammed as much rayon in there as I could, but still It spits. 

But soon there will be a new coil.  


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------



## Andre

MurderDoll said:


> Great write up @Silver
> 
> My personal enjoyment spot is definitely the ugly/spaced cool. Although my spacing is quite a bit smaller than what you have on your Reo.
> 
> What I do is wind my turns around my screwdriver. From there I pinch each end with my nails and then squeeze them together. This compresses them right down. When I let go of them they will spring out again to a perfectly spaced coil. Use pliers to pull each of the legs so they tighten on the coil to get the perfect ID.
> 
> Wicking I have noticed that the spaced cool does require a little bit more wick due to the extra spacing. The plus side is you'll get 1 or 2 more toots before it needs squonking.
> 
> Hope this helps a bit?


Great info, thanks. Yeah, remember a spaced coil from @Cape vaping supplies - the spaces were so small one could almost not see them on a picture he posted, and very even spaces.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

MurderDoll said:


> Great write up @Silver
> 
> My personal enjoyment spot is definitely the ugly/spaced cool. Although my spacing is quite a bit smaller than what you have on your Reo.
> 
> What I do is wind my turns around my screwdriver. From there I pinch each end with my nails and then squeeze them together. This compresses them right down. When I let go of them they will spring out again to a perfectly spaced coil. Use pliers to pull each of the legs so they tighten on the coil to get the perfect ID.
> 
> Wicking I have noticed that the spaced cool does require a little bit more wick due to the extra spacing. The plus side is you'll get 1 or 2 more toots before it needs squonking.
> 
> Hope this helps a bit?



Yip, thanks @MurderDoll - got you loud and clear - definitely helps

I was thinking of you when I made this coil - I thought of doing it your method of spacing while on the mandrel then pinching it closed and letting it spring out a bit - but then I thought, let me try this first with wider spacings, wound by hand.

I am first going to try more cotton and report back on that.

Then I am going to redo it with your method and see what happens.

Thanks for the tip of pulling the legs with pliers - I forgot about that.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riddle

Very interesting @Silver I always wanted to give the ugly coils a try. I actually planned on trying it first with ribbon kanthal not sure if that will make a huge difference.


----------



## Silver

Riddle said:


> Very interesting @Silver I always wanted to give the ugly coils a try. I actually planned on trying it first with ribbon kanthal not sure if that will make a huge difference.



I think Ribbon is totally different. I have only done 2 ribbon Kanthal coils with Ekowool - they worked very well. 4 wraps - about 0.8 ohms or so if I recall correctly - and it behaved and worked nicely. 

I think the idea behind a spaced coil (maybe not as spaced as mine, but just very small spaces) is that it increases the surface area in contact with the wicking material. @Cape vaping supplies had a spaced coil like this. It was epic. This was discussed some months back. 

I think the idea of a compressed micro-coil is that it gets a bit hotter inside the "cylinder" and the heat is uniform. Not sure if this is true, but this spaced coil of mine does feel a bit cooler than the almost identical compressed coil.

Most interesting indeed -

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

Silver said:


> I have noticed that I am getting enough puffs per squonk - about 4 or 5. As with the compressed coil. Maybe the spaced coil just needs a bit more cotton -



As I understand and maybe wrongfully observed with various RBA's and RDA's' if there are too much juice on the physical coil itself and not enough adsorption from the wick, to absorb it from the coil outer surface, it will spit - exactly like when you mess some water on a hot plate or heater element.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> I think Ribbon is totally different. I have only done 2 ribbon Kanthal coils with Ekowool - they worked very well. 4 wraps - about 0.8 ohms or so if I recall correctly - and it behaved and worked nicely.
> 
> I think the idea behind a spaced coil (maybe not as spaced as mine, but just very small spaces) is that it increases the surface area in contact with the wicking material. @Cape vaping supplies had a spaced coil like this. It was epic. This was discussed some months back.
> 
> I think the idea of a compressed micro-coil is that it gets a bit hotter inside the "cylinder" and the heat is uniform. Not sure if this is true, but this spaced coil of mine does feel a bit cooler than the almost identical compressed coil.
> 
> Most interesting indeed -


Lol, there is a scientific guy on ECF that has made a real study of micro coils and is adamant that they are the most efficient is all ways. Not easy to understand his language though. In any event, my philosophy is to use what works for your taste and style. Be open to experiment, but do not change just for the sake of it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks @johan

On a totally different topic - I just noticed your 1 year vape-aversary will be in about 2 weeks time
Looks like perfect timing for the Vape Meet
Time to celebrate!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Silver said:


> Thanks @johan
> 
> On a totally different topic - I just noticed your 1 year vape-aversary will be in about 2 weeks time
> Looks like perfect timing for the Vape Meet
> Time to celebrate!



And I thought you are mathematically educated?  - I started vaping end of Jan 2014 only

PS. Please note 1 year = 12 months not 10!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh

johan said:


> And I thought you are mathematically educated?  - I started vaping end of Jan 2014 only
> 
> PS. Please note 1 year = 12 months not 10!


Bwahaha


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

johan said:


> And I thought you are mathematically educated?  - I started vaping end of Jan 2014 only
> 
> PS. Please note 1 year = 12 months not 10!



LOL @johan 

(Walks quietly out the room with his tail between his legs)

I saw your vaping counter banner and thought it said 11 months and 2 weeks. 
I looked again now and it says 9 months. 
I can't believe it - this is the 2nd time I have made this mistake - with your counter. Must be the green colour which doesn't work so well with my eyes. Or maybe its just me wanting something big to celebrate on the Vape Meet

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan

Silver said:


> LOL @johan
> 
> (Walks quietly out the room with his tail between his legs)
> 
> I saw your vaping counter banner and thought it said 11 months and 2 weeks.
> I looked again now and it says 9 months.
> I can't believe it - this is the 2nd time I have made this mistake - with your counter. Must be the green colour which doesn't work so well with my eyes. Or maybe its just me wanting something big to celebrate on the Vape Meet



Yip, twice! Should I change it Ferrari Red?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver

johan said:


> Yip, twice! Should I change it Ferrari Red?



Definitely!!!
Ferrari Red would be fabulous


----------



## johan

Silver said:


> Definitely!!!
> Ferrari Red would be fabulous
> 
> View attachment 15230



Awesome, I should get one and those young girls won't scream "_Nee Oom_" at me anymore!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## MurderDoll

@Silver. This is my how my typical coil build process entails. 

I've used a 1.5mm ID, 28g 6.5/7 wraps. Exact same as your original one so you have a good guideline to work off. 

First up is that wraps around the bit. As you can see the spaced quite far apart. 





Next up is the pinching. Then releasing. Can see it looks a whole lot better already. 
If you look carefully. You can see it doesn't sit tightly on the bit due to the extra length from the wide spacing. 




Lastly is using the pliers to tension it onto the piece to get rid of the excess spacing and give it a uniform fit. 




From here I just instal the same way as I would with a micro coil. Also doing the snooker stick method with the pulsing.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

MurderDoll said:


> @Silver. This is my how my typical coil build process entails.
> 
> I've used a 1.5mm ID, 28g 6.5/7 wraps. Exact same as your original one so you have a good guideline to work off.
> 
> First up is that wraps around the bit. As you can see the spaced quite far apart.
> 
> View attachment 15233
> 
> 
> 
> Next up is the pinching. Then releasing. Can see it looks a whole lot better already.
> If you look carefully. You can see it doesn't sit tightly on the bit due to the extra length from the wide spacing.
> 
> View attachment 15232
> 
> 
> Lastly is using the pliers to tension it onto the piece to get rid of the excess spacing and give it a uniform fit.
> 
> View attachment 15234
> 
> 
> From here I just instal the same way as I would with a micro coil. Also doing the snooker stick method with the pulsing.




Thanks very much! 
- that was well photographed and brilliantly explained!

I will follow that procedure exactly when I get round to making the next one.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Silver said:


> Thanks very much!
> - that was well photographed and brilliantly explained!
> 
> I will follow that procedure exactly when I get round to making the next one.



It's my pleasure! 

Good luck! Hope it works out better this time for you.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq

Silver said:


> Hi fellow Reonauts
> 
> I decided to do something slightly different with my routine coil on my RM2 for my Reo Mini
> 
> I spaced the wraps a bit instead of compressing them.
> 
> 
> View attachment 15227
> 
> 
> *VERDICT - it pops and spits like a rattlesnake and spitting cobra put together!! *
> 
> *WHAT I LEARNT - compressed coils are far more refined and more to my liking.*
> 
> More details
> 
> the first toot after its standing for a bit lets off a gigantic pop. I got such a fright once I nearly dropped my beloved Reo Mini. It calms down a bit with a few toots - but is still vicious and noisy. Far from stealthy
> If you fire it without putting your mouth on the drip tip it looks like a steam train that's a bit confused. Small puffs of vapour come out of the airhole and drip tip periodically.
> You don't pinch and squeeze to get the coil glowing from the centre - but interestingly it glowed from the centre outwards from the beginning. And one or two snooker stick moves (ala @Andre) made it even better
> Its 28g Kanthal, 1.5mm ID, 7 wraps - pretty much my usual Reo Mini coil - perfect for my VM Choc Mint. This spaced coil came out at 1.02 ohms.
> I wicked it like I normally do, with organic cotton - not too tight, not too loose
> The flavour is good - perhaps slightly less than with the compressed coil. Throat hit is definitely a bit less.
> Just thought I would document and share my findings. If anyone knows why this is performing like it is, I'm all ears. Perhaps its the wicking, perhaps its the spacings that are not uniform. Not sure - but I am nearly ready to rip it out...



@Silver your attention to detail is as always outstanding. Great write up and really worth the read.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac

@Silver - I cannot comment on the RM2 as I don't own one, but I use the Atomic on my Reo and only use spaced coils. For me, they bring out the flavor more than tight coils. I also use spaced coils in my drippers. Never had spitting in any of them as I make sure that my wick fits nice and tight (not too tight - must be able to pull it back and forth in the coil without holding the coil). Just my 2c

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq

@Silver i remember a thread a few months back with a similar topic 'spitting' think i may have even initiated the discussion. what i found is that when i used too little rayon i would get this spitting as a result. in my head it makes sense that if you had loosely wrapped coil with more rayon it would mean that there is more juice available to vaporize as apposed to the opposite where you have hungry coils all fighting for what little juice is available in the rayon. possibly try to wick with a little more wicking material and see if that yields a postivie result. i dont belive this to be an atty result but more a perfecting your build result.
with tight coils the amount of wicking material might work perfectly but as we have learned each coil build requires small changes. and with a loosely wrapped coil its possible more wick is what i needs

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Marzuq said:


> @Silver i remember a thread a few months back with a similar topic 'spitting' think i may have even initiated the discussion. what i found is that when i used too little rayon i would get this spitting as a result. in my head it makes sense that if you had loosely wrapped coil with more rayon it would mean that there is more juice available to vaporize as apposed to the opposite where you have hungry coils all fighting for what little juice is available in the rayon. possibly try to wick with a little more wicking material and see if that yields a postivie result. i dont belive this to be an atty result but more a perfecting your build result.
> with tight coils the amount of wicking material might work perfectly but as we have learned each coil build requires small changes. and with a loosely wrapped coil its possible more wick is what i needs



Thanks @Marzuq - will try a bit more wicking material.


----------



## MurderDoll

@Silver

That coil I built last night, I placed it into my Reomiser with Rayon. 

Haven't had any spitting at all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> the first toot after its standing for a bit lets off a gigantic pop. I got such a fright once I nearly dropped my beloved Reo Mini. It calms down a bit with a few toots - but is still vicious and noisy. Far from stealthy



Hii Ho @Silver I burst out laughing! I have the same t-shirt! I had the same issue with the first coil I built in Brooklyn for some unknown reason! Everytime I pressed the fire button I had to change my underpants!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver

Lol @Rob Fisher!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro

Interesting thread @Silver with interesting reads, some I can relate to, some not as much maybe. 

If I get any snapping/popping it's in an occasional monster 3.5mm-4.5mm big wire way low ohm coil build (they are mostly dual contact coils). To me big coils means big wicks to hold more joose for my long lung hits and at times chain vaping. But they can also hold too much joose if the wicking is not just the right amount with the right tension in the coils. When I don't have it just right I have noticed joose bubble up through the coils to lay on top of them and boil until the coils get up to a temperature that can keep up with the massive available joose supply. So ramp up time becomes a factor. A happy medium is a bit of a quandary as some of my DIY's like tighter coils than others to get their perfect vapes from them. They are all VG or VG Heavy, I build for the joose itself in the atty it's ran in, so the only other factor is their ingredients. Grounds for a possible future study if I ever got around to it maybe. Anyway, I don't see the issue at all with 3.0mm coils (the smallest I build except for the ceramic wicks). I only see it the larger coils sometimes. Easy solution would be to stay with 3mm coils mainly, but I don't always chose to do things the easy way.  Besides, it rarely happens so it's not a big deal to just rewick a 4th of July build.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Spydro 
I dont get much spitting anymore but havent experienced more with spaced coils on the RM2
I have been using small ID contact coils for some time and its been no spitting or popping!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

